# self bow building class



## dpoole (Dec 11, 2012)

Dec 22 hosted by HatchetDan at SGTP club


----------



## woodyjim (Dec 11, 2012)

where is that?


----------



## JayTee (Dec 11, 2012)

dpoole said:


> Dec 22 hosted by HatchetDan at SGTP club



You got any more info like location, price & start time?
thanks,
JT


----------



## dpoole (Dec 12, 2012)

179 poole road Ellaville ga 31806. schley county right off hwy 19 100 miles south ot Atlanta or 60 miles north of Albany or 50 miles east of Columbus. No cost


----------



## slow motion (Dec 14, 2012)

What do I need to do for this? What do I need to bring?


----------



## John Webb (Dec 15, 2012)

If you have a stave, bring it. If not, we may have enough laying around. Other than that, bring yourself and a smile on your face. You'll definitely have a great time!


----------



## Cabin creek man (Dec 15, 2012)

Man I wish somebody would do this in north east Georgia if enough interest was generated I might even supply the place to do  it.


----------



## RPM (Dec 16, 2012)

About what time are you starting?


----------



## slow motion (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't have a stave. Is there someone I can purchase from. Also what time will you get started as I live in Cumming and will be driving in, if you still have space in your class. Forgot to ask. is this open to anyone?


----------



## dpoole (Dec 17, 2012)

starts about 8 am. No cost. Open to any and all


----------



## JayTee (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll be splitin a hickory log into staves tomorrow. Its only been cut about 1 week & will still be green, but I imagine green wood works up easier anyway.  Maybe they won't warp too bad.
I'll bring several with me if anybody can use them.


----------



## John Webb (Dec 18, 2012)

JayTee said:


> I'll be splitin a hickory log into staves tomorrow. Its only been cut about 1 week & will still be green, but I imagine green wood works up easier anyway.  Maybe they won't warp too bad.
> I'll bring several with me if anybody can use them.



Hatchetbow Dan will gladly take them off your hands


----------



## dpoole (Dec 18, 2012)

green wood works down very well nto shape,just dont bend it until it is dry. Working it down will also speed up the drying process.


----------



## Duff (Dec 18, 2012)

Cabin creek man said:


> Man I wish somebody would do this in north east Georgia if enough interest was generated I might even supply the place to do  it.



I would attend. Just to watch.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 18, 2012)

Someone might even bring a log and the implements to split it. That's a fine thing to learn all on it's own!! Bet Dan would enjoy showing that skill also!!!!

Wish I could make it, just not enough time and way too many miles between here and there for me on Sat. But somebody better take pictures and post!!!!!


----------



## JayTee (Dec 18, 2012)

John Webb said:


> Hatchetbow Dan will gladly take them off your hands


 
Well I got my stick slit up. It made 5 staves & 2 of em are bout 4" across on the bark side. Maybe they can be split some more. I'll let Hatchet Dan see what he thinks.

Is he a member on here? I got some river cane that I cut a couple weeks ago to make arras if he can use some. I'll bring them with me.


----------



## John Webb (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, he is on the forum. And sounds good! Look forward to seeing ya this saturday


----------



## michael988 (Dec 21, 2012)

i might show up i have a near perfect hickory log  for bows that i will bring


----------



## slow motion (Dec 22, 2012)

Those who didn't make it missed out. Good folks, good food, good times. Oh yeah, some bows got built. It was a long drive but well worth it. I certainly learned a lot and met some new friends. This club has  events most months up to deer season. Bows, flint knapping, etc. so if you get a chance don't miss it. Maybe Mr. Poole would be kind enough to post info on future events. Thanks fellas for having me and my son down and teaching us some new skills.


----------



## RPM (Dec 23, 2012)

Great bunch of guys!  I was planning to go but had to get some things done before Christmas.


----------

